# Divisimate presets



## eakwarren (Jul 22, 2020)

Hello All,

I've learned so much from this community and I'd like to give something back so I created 156 presets for Divisimate based on the Professional Orchestration series of books. I've also started making presets based on scores I've studied. For example, here's 19 Mendelssohn - Fingal's Cave Op.26 Presets.

The preset naming convention is (+ means unison, - means octaves). I've also included the instrument registers in some presets (L, M, H, VH) to help with organization. They are based on Divisimate's SWAM Orchestral Templates for Logic. I hope you find them useful!

Eric


----------



## Rich4747 (Jul 26, 2020)

These are really Useful. Thanks for sharing. They work fine in my cubase setup.


----------



## dadadave (Jul 27, 2020)

great stuff, thank you for sharing! (I use cubase and noticed some are for logic mode, but I'm hoping I can still open them and adapt accordingly)


----------



## rlundv (Sep 12, 2020)

eakwarren said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've learned so much from this community and I'd like to give something back so I created 156 presets for Divisimate based on the Professional Orchestration series of books. I've also started making presets based on scores I've studied. For example, here's 19 Mendelssohn - Fingal's Cave Op.26 Presets.
> 
> ...


Just discovered this now! What an absolute goldmine. Thank you very very much!


----------



## Auger Frederic (Feb 9, 2022)

eakwarren said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai tellement appris de cette communauté et j'aimerais donner quelque chose en retour. J'ai donc créé 156 préréglages pour Divisimate basés sur la série de livres Professional Orchestration . J'ai aussi commencé à faire des presets basés sur des partitions que j'ai étudiées. Par exemple, voici 19 Presets Mendelssohn - Fingal's Cave Op.26 .
> 
> ...


Excellent ce partage 
Merci beaucoup 
Fred


----------

